# Rear Fender rolling/shaving...How much $$$$?



## Michael Henson (Jan 9, 2010)

My '05 came with bigger tires in the rear than I have in the front and I like the aggressive stance it gives. The fenders haven't been modified at all and I'm wondering how much some of you ended up having to fork over for it? I'd like to do that rather than go down a size or two when I get tires next...


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

If they are fine now, why would you have to go down in size when you need new ones?


----------



## Michael Henson (Jan 9, 2010)

They aren't. They rub when I go over a sharp bump or when I accelerate too hard going uphill.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Rent a roller. You can DIY failrly easy. Also double check your rear suspension while you are there because it is prown to sag.


----------



## Michael Henson (Jan 9, 2010)

Just had the suspension checked. I'll look into renting a roller. Hopefully its not somthing that requires. a lot of technical savvy...


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I just shaved about 90% of the lip off and had 3mm shaved from the wheels. Some have used a baseball bat to roll the fenders too. Even with the roller I heard you have to be very careful or you can cause the paint to crack around the outside of the fender opening.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I bet using a blow dryer to warn the area up first would help alot, but it is still always a gamble. Thats why I'm still using my factory tire sizes.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I really want to get this done before buying wheels,but I do not trust myself to do it and can't find anyone in the area that does it.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Even with the roller I heard you have to be very careful or you can cause the paint to crack around the outside of the fender opening.


Very easy to screw up for the novice... heat gun helps but not fool proof. Grinding should leave a little paint work to be done on the inner lip edge where the material was removed.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

> I bet using a blow dryer to warn the area up first would help alot, but it is still always a gamble. Thats why I'm still using my factory tire sizes.


What he said.


----------

